# Please ID this fish



## bayoubetty (Jul 24, 2015)

A friend of mine was fishing Orange Beach FL aboard a charter and caught this rare and supposedly high dollar aquarium fish.  Any information is most  appreciated!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 24, 2015)

Someone said Mexican Flag fish?


----------



## ilbcnu (Jul 24, 2015)

Cuban hog fish


----------



## ilbcnu (Jul 24, 2015)

fish that size worth around 200.00


----------



## fishtail (Jul 24, 2015)

See if it's a Spotfin Hogfish.


----------



## ilbcnu (Jul 24, 2015)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+35+207&pcatid=207


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Did it taste good too?


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks so much!! I greatly appreciate y'all!


----------



## Permitchaser (Jul 26, 2015)

Red and yellow hoggy


----------

